
Machine Learning with MXNet to Recognize Household Appliances – Gary Sieling - rmbryan
https://www.garysieling.com/blog/machine-learning-with-mxnet-to-recognize-household-appliances
======
rmbryan
"To do the tagging, I wrote a Zeppelin notebook that creates an HTML page with
each image from a video, which someone manually tags and saves off."

